
Pro-carrier move by Apple with Yosemite. - stevoyoung
https://twitter.com/stevoyoung/status/474610755887964161
======
stevoyoung
What's your thoughts on this? I think it was a smart move by Apple because the
carriers will see an huge increase in SMS and voice activity (which should =
more money for them if folks have to increase their plans).

It's also a good move because it shows that Apple isn't set on completely
cutting them out of the picture. They could have easily gone the "All FaceTime
audio/video" route which cuts the carries out of the equation, except from a
data perspective, which is probably the most taxing aspect on a network.

But, what does this mean for Apple? Maybe the carriers will be more willing to
play ball with Apple because they are not trying to completely exclude them
from the equation?

~~~
Someone
I don't see how Apple could have gone for a Messages/FaceTime only solution.
Even the most fervent Apple fan will have quite a few friends, relatives, or
at least contacts who do not have an iPhone or a Mac.

So, they have to support phone calls and SMS, whether they want to or not.

~~~
stevoyoung
I think the way they would have gone about with messages/ft alone would have
been to continue along their current route. I don't think phone calls and sms
messages on your computer was something consumers were banging down the door
for. Alternatively, a year from today, I think most people wouldn't be able to
"live" with out it.

It's one of those "don't know you love it until you use it" features, like
Visual Voicemail. So essentially, I think Apple threw the carriers a bone
while making the consumers tied even more to their platform.

